# Kinderkarussell mit dem Laubbläser



## Krone1 (17 Apr. 2016)




----------



## Max100 (18 Apr. 2016)

Mal was nützliches


----------



## comatron (19 Apr. 2016)

Das scheint mir die sinnvollste Verwendung für so ein Ding zu sein (den Bläser meine ich).


----------



## Drea (25 Apr. 2016)

Natürlich, ich nehm auch ständig meinen Laubsauger und pack mein Kind damit in ein Karrusell


----------

